# Freebox Server sur iMac



## Gtagamer06 (17 Août 2011)

Salut,

Alors voilà, anciennement sur Snow Leopard, le disque dur de ma freebox V6 apparaissait dans la liste des disques externes dans la barre latérale du Finder, ce qui me permettait de transférer des fichiers à distance sur ce disque dur pour pouvoir visionner mes films par exemple directement sur ma télé.

Or, depuis l'installation de Lion il me semble, ce disque dur n'apparaît plus dans la barre latérale.

J'aimerais savoir comment le faire ré-apparaître car je trouvais cette méthode bien pratique.

Cordialement.


----------



## Gtagamer06 (19 Août 2011)

Personne ?


----------



## zechrisd (20 Août 2011)

J'ai également la freebox V6 mais par contre j'ai préféré conservé SL pour le moment


----------



## djebee (21 Août 2011)

Dans le finder : "Aller"-"Se connecter au serveur" et taper "smb://Freebox"

Pour plus de facilité, il faut d'abord aller sur ton navigateur et taper dans la barre d'adresse, mafreebox.freebox.fr.
Pour le MdP si tu ne le connais pas, tu tapes Mdp oublié.
Un code apparait sur l'écran de la FB
Tu entres dans l'interface 
Tu vas dans NAS
Partage WINDOWS
Tu glisses le curseur sur accès authentifié
Tu crées un identifiant et un mot de passe
Tu valides.
Et la tu redémarres FB et Mac
Si la FB n'apparait pas, tu recommences la manip dans le finder.
Laisses le MdP dans le trousseau et normalement plus de soucis...
Sinon la manip dans le finder marche à tous les coup après.


----------



## Gtagamer06 (21 Août 2011)

djebee a dit:


> Dans le finder : "Aller"-"Se connecter au serveur" et taper "smb://Freebox"
> 
> Pour plus de facilité, il faut d'abord aller sur ton navigateur et taper dans la barre d'adresse, mafreebox.freebox.fr.
> Pour le MdP si tu ne le connais pas, tu tapes Mdp oublié.
> ...



Super merci beaucoup !


----------

